# Rabbit Network- new social media and classifieds site



## HotBunz (Sep 11, 2019)

Copied from facebook page: 

We are live! Please note usernames should be your rabbitry/caviary/business name or your real name rather then a generic username.
rabbitnetwork.net

Rabbit Network is a social media and classifieds website (mobile friendly) exclusively for rabbit and cavy enthusiasts. We are providing a safe and beautiful platform for breeders to buy/sell, connect, learn, make friends, and more without having to worry about ARAs and facebook's no animal rules. We shouldn't have to rely on facebook and what it supports, the rabbit and cavy community needs to stick together and support what we love.

FEATURES:

SOCIAL NETWORK:
Rabbit Network has a stunning social media platform for members to interact with each other. Profiles feature your timeline where you can make regular posts, galleries, an Our Barn " 1 page website" page for your rabbitry or caviary, instant viewing of all the ads a member has posted, and much much more. The website has a newsfeed and 67 groups with more being added in the future for members to connect in. Members have the ability to add friends, leave reviews, react to posts, as well as other features. There is also a members directory where you can instantly find all the members of the site.

CLASSIFIEDS:
Rabbit Network has an easy to use, advanced classifieds portal. The categories being Showroom- Rabbits, Showroom- Cavies, Commercial, Transport, Shows, Housing, Supplies, Feed & Supplements, and Pets. Each with advanced search parameters. Members get UNLIMITED FREE ADS, with the option to purchase featured ads (top of search and featured on the home page), and top ads (top of search) with either cash or points. You do not have to be a member to view ads or contact sellers. Ads can also be shared with lovely previews to other social media sites like facebook.

POINTS SYSTEM:
Members all earn points through activity on the site, for example making a post or recommending to a friend. The top 10 point earners are featured on the newsfeed 24/7. You can also use your points to purchase special items on the site for example a featured ad, instead of paying for it. We will be adding more features in the future for our points system as well.

DIRECTORIES:
We have 3 directories on Rabbit Network for breeders, transporters, and vendors. Everyone in the directory gets a preview in the search, which links to a custom made "advertising" page for your hobby or business.

SPECIALTY AUCTIONS:
This will be another feature coming in the near future. We will have a very feature-rich auction software that will allow us to offer members periodic specialty auctions for either their own rabbitry/caviary or multi-breed/breed specific auctions prior to large shows etc. For example: Specialty Mini Rex auction for all Mini Rex who have transport to Nationals (we could do this for all breed nationals).

MEMBERSHIP- $25/yr adult, $15/yr youth which gives you full access to the social network and unlimited free ads. Everyone gets a 30 day FREE TRIAL. There will also be exclusive member discounts.

MEMBER DISCOUNTS- Bonus for members! We are in discussions with various vendors such as cage and supplies companies, feed manufacturers etc to give our members coupons and discounts for product purchases which we hope will not only cover your membership cost (with 30 day free trial) but also put money back in your pocket as part of your Rabbit Network membership!

GROUP MODERATORS: If you are interested in moderating any of our groups, send a message with information about yourself for us to review and find out about the benefits to all moderators.

SUPPORT: Our website also features a support page where you can, report malicious behavior so we can keep the site safe and drama free for everyone. Request that a search or listings option be added to the classifieds (for example a rabbit breed/color or a search field). You can report any bugs you may find so we can fix them. As well as an in dept FAQ for new users.

We encourage you to share with your friends so we can spread the news about Rabbit Network. We will be holding a contest soon to give out free memberships before public launch, stay tuned!


----------

